# Backyard buck



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

He'll do.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a great picture! What camera / lens?


-DallanC


----------



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Thats a great picture! What camera / lens?
> 
> -DallanC


 Canon 6D with a 70-200 2.8 L lens


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting that amazing picture!!


----------

